# LA Scoring strings (or any) Setup outputs for each section.



## WestonGuidero (Mar 27, 2018)

I like having each instrument section in it's own kontakt instance. (Basses on one, vln on one, etc.)..

How should I go about routing my outputs for them? Say I have only Bass Spicattos that I'm playing all at once (A,B,C sections all playing at once). Should I route them all to one output and turn the volume fader down super low in my DAW? To keep things more simple. 

Or should I route them to their own outputs even though they are all playing at the same time (Section A is output 1, B out 2, C out 3)? 

Question 2: Should I re-sequence each bass spicattio section-ie: record Bass spiccato A, then record Bass Spiccato B, then C sections to add realism?


----------



## Saxer (Mar 28, 2018)

There's no 'should' or 'shouldn't'. I like to keep things simple and I don't know why I would need different outs for the bass sections. I would treat the outputs the same way anyway. Exception might be special effects like splitting the basses for different musical tasks (bass melody over pizz, pizz doubled with spicc, stacc attacks layered to long notes). Normally I would spread the pan a bit directly in Kontakt for all sub-sections.
Most of the time I just copy midi data from one track to the next if I have sub-sections. Extra midi performance sometimes help to blur runs or ostinatos but mostly I want it tight. Depends on the music.


----------



## WestonGuidero (Mar 28, 2018)

Saxer said:


> There's no 'should' or 'shouldn't'. I like to keep things simple and I don't know why I would need different outs for the bass sections. I would treat the outputs the same way anyway. Exception might be special effects like splitting the basses for different musical tasks (bass melody over pizz, pizz doubled with spicc, stacc attacks layered to long notes). Normally I would spread the pan a bit directly in Kontakt for all sub-sections.
> Most of the time I just copy midi data from one track to the next if I have sub-sections. Extra midi performance sometimes help to blur runs or ostinatos but mostly I want it tight. Depends on the music.


Thanks. Yeah I figured the "all staccato bass sections to one output" type of idea seems more logical to me. Which is what I'm doing now. I know there are no definite answers. Just wanted to see if this has any disadvantages to it. Like a high output, etc. Totally know what you mean about the blurring of lines, just thought I wasn't doing enough haha. Thank you for the help.


----------

